# قاموس رائع في الهندسة البترولية Dictinary for Petroleum Industry



## aidsami (16 يناير 2013)

*Dictinary for Petroleum Industry*










:15:



This dictionary for Petroleum Industry explains all the terms needed in this industry. It also includes some abbreviations and measurement units used in this field. It is a must for all engineers and technicians preparing a degree or certificate in petroleum engineering.



هذا القاموس في هندسة النفط يشرح جميع المصطلحات المطلوبة في هذه الصناعة. فإنه يشمل أيضا بعض الاختصارات و وحدات القياس المستخدمة في هذا المجال. فإنه أمر لا غنى عنه لجميع 
المهندسين والفنيين المقبلين على إعداد درجة أو شهادة في هندسة البترول.



*File size:* 12,2 Mo 
*File type:* PDF


*التحميل
*
اضغط
[URL="http://www.filesin.com/DD3E7337372/download.html"] هـــــــــــــــــــنا
[/URL]
أو
هـــــــــــــــــــنا 



ملاحظة عن طريقة التحميل ​__________________________________________________ ___
​1*- عند الضغط على أحد الروابط، في الصفحة الجديدة اضغط على المستطيل الذي يظهر مكان ال 0 بعد العد التنازلي في أعلى الصفحة الى اليمين.
*​

​_*2- اضغط على 
*_
_*creent lien de telechargement
creat link of download*_


_*3- *__*اضغط على الرابط الذي يظهر*_

----------------

باتوفيقققققققققققققققققق
​


----------



## hakemu (28 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله بكل خيرات


----------



## ALYAWER (25 مارس 2013)

لك مني جزيل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## eliker bahij (22 أبريل 2013)

Petroleum English Dictionnary 2 - Download - 4shared
Petroleum English Dictionnary 2 - Download - 4shared
LEXIQUE DE FORAGE - Download - 4shared
​


----------



## aidsami (25 أبريل 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااا للمرور العطر


----------



## abo hasem (15 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير...


----------



## aidsami (15 مايو 2013)

no mention it ​ وفقكم الله ​


----------



## تولين (17 مايو 2013)

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم


----------



## aidsami (22 مايو 2013)

§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§ و فيك بارك الله §§§§§§§§§§§§§
§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§ بالتوفيق §§§§§§§§§§§§§§§§​


----------



## geofarid (26 مايو 2013)

بوركت جزاك الله


----------



## mesbah100 (30 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## safa aldin (12 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خي


----------

